# GrandMa's first computer lesson



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

And maybe her last :roll:


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

took me a while to spot the tippex lol 

Think a trip to specsavers is required !!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

One year we did an April Fool in the form of a Memo reminding all computer users of the need to clean out the tray in the bottom of their monitor which caught all the characters deleted from their screen.

It provided an extension number to ring if anyone couldn't find the tray - boy was that number busy and the person whose number it was didn't know what the heck they were on about, as they hadn't been sent the memo.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Stanner said:


> One year we did an April Fool in the form of a Memo reminding all computer users of the need to clean out the tray in the bottom of their monitor which caught all the characters deleted from their screen.
> 
> It provided an extension number to ring if anyone couldn't find the tray - boy was that number busy and the person whose number it was didn't know what the heck they were on about, as they hadn't been sent the memo.


Who's a naughty boy then   :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

richardjames said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > One year we did an April Fool in the form of a Memo reminding all computer users of the need to clean out the tray in the bottom of their monitor which caught all the characters deleted from their screen.
> ...


That's just one of the ones I can remember.

Another year it was installing the "Rainy Day" screensaver - the one that simulates condensation running down the inside of the screen and "washes away" whatever is on screen if you leave the computer unused for too long. That nearly caused a panic when all, the (carefully selected :twisted: ) affected users thought they had a virus.

Ohh for the days before security, passwords etc. when most users didn't have a clue about what they were using.


----------

